# 2x stables to rent Nr Macclesfield



## chloemay (10 August 2013)

2x stables to rent in Marton, Nr Macclesfield. 12x12 stable with automatic drinkers, in an American style barn. Quiet, friendly yard with excellent countryside hacking. 
20x40 outdoor floodlit arena. 
Paddock grazing. Available immediately. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## KirstyMonks (5 June 2014)

Hello ino this post was from last year but im just wondering if you have got any availabilities? 
Thanks


----------



## Micky (24 November 2014)

ditto


----------



## Micky (10 May 2015)

bump...


----------

